# EMS in Fiji??



## AUSEMT (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone have any knowledge or experience with/ about pre-hospital care or Ems in Fiji, cant find any info in the web?

Info would be really appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?source....,cf.osb&fp=da47f35edef78ce8&biw=1007&bih=381


----------



## AUSEMT (Nov 25, 2011)

Flight-LP said:


> http://www.google.com/search?source....,cf.osb&fp=da47f35edef78ce8&biw=1007&bih=381



wow thanx!!!!, i didnt think of that  - unfortunately, google actually has minimal to no actual info on the subject  hoping somebody has contacts or experience??


----------



## AIRCREWNZ (Nov 25, 2011)

AUSEMT said:


> Anyone have any knowledge or experience with/ about pre-hospital care or Ems in Fiji, cant find any info in the web?
> 
> Info would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Pretty sure that their ambulances are crewed by a ED nurse and a driver whom only has basic first aid, Its fairly backward. In the event of a major incident Im guessing a doctor would ride along. I lived in the cook islands for a few years and that was pretty much the same there as well.


----------



## AUSEMT (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you- very helpful, wasnt aware they had nurses do ems, do you know if they do any extra training for it? 
if there is anything else u know, would love to hear it


----------



## Tagsburton (Nov 27, 2011)

I know they have a St. John's service in Suva. 

I'm pretty sure something about Fiji was mentioned by an SAAS SOT I was talking to....I think they have paramedics that train at AUT or CSU.


----------

